# Cheap options for International calls/texts - Mobile/Internet



## wardct (11 Sep 2009)

Hi,

My girlfriend is heading off travelling for a year and I'm looking at options for staying in touch when away from my pc/laptop. I want to keep the costs down when I'm out and about and want to make calls/texts from my mobile.  Anyone any suggestions?  Also considering getting an iPhone/iPod Touch - are there options using either of these also - Wifi/Mobile Internet?

Cheers,
C.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Sep 2009)

Check out www.mobivox.com. Haven't used it myself, but it gets a good mention over on Boards.ie.


----------



## gipimann (12 Sep 2009)

In terms of texting, if your girlfriend is carrying her Irish mobile, then a text won't cost you any more than it would if she were here - so you can use whatever text bundle you might already have.   Her texts back to you will cost more though.


----------



## wardct (14 Sep 2009)

Thanks both.

I'm shooting over to boards to check the info on mobivox and I'll post here how I get on.

And I was thinking if she took her mobile, I could keep it topped up for her and would be able to send cheap texts, even send free webtexts online.


----------



## stargirl01 (14 Sep 2009)

If its Australia go on the Vodafone network for your mobile, 30 cent a minute to a mobile, pay as you go, really worth it as you'll end up ringing from your mobile most of the time no matter how determined you are not too


----------

